# No control over my golden any ideas??



## Molly from Australia (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello. My golden retriever is named Molly she is about 20 months old. We go for hour walks daily and she also swims for approx 30 minutes on top of that hour walk! I use to take her to work but because I changed jobs I no longer can but she seems to be okay by herself at home even though I feel as guilty as ever but we r working through it. So to the point. I have to things I'm unable to control one is as soon as she sees someone she has to say hello that's okay but she jumps on them and its usually when she is wet I don't know what to do. The second is because she has to say hello she just runs up to the person and won't listen to me until she has said hello she comes to me when there is no one to say hello to. We walk in an off leash area so I like to keep her off but were both starting to hate walking time can anyone please give some advice even to tell me they experience this or have experienced this. I just want a puppy that will listen I also have no will power with her and know this is bad but she is so darn cute and tips would be so helpful!!!! Thank u all for ur time ?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I guess the only way to change that is to keep her on leash until she learns some greeting maners! 

Easier said than done, I know! Also because it is always a delight to see threm run free.

Get some time lesson with her, get a friend to help you.

If you cannot really resist those puppy eyes, you will need to be looking out for people and as soon as you see somebody (and before she does) you call her and put the leash and go greet nicely. The problem here is that sometimes they see it before us.

Good luck


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I know they are so darn cute it is hard to discipline, but you need to get control before she knocks someone over or runs off. A little bit of training goes along way, try seeing a trainer, if that is not possible there are some really good books and online training videos. People here can give you a lot of advice but you need to apply it. Keep her on leash when people are are around and have her sit to be petted, reward and praise her when she stays sitting. She is smart she will soon get that behaving is fruitful. She certainly is a sweetie and will be more fun when you can trust her. Good luck!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Be sure to look up (on here and on Google) two training styles vpcalled NIFLHEIM (nothing in life is free) and It's Yer Choice. Very good information on how to get dogs to cooperate.

Also, look around on here about greeting. Many people have had similar issues with their GRs--they are just so very friendly! LOL. But you can moderate the behavior. A trainer is a good idea also.


----------



## Taco (May 15, 2012)

I have the same problem. We go to training. So I have an idea on what to do, but Taco still tries to pull and go to people to say hello. I can handle it because I can hold him and make him comeback to me with the leash. However, my girlfriend cant. He is too strong for her. I hope someone comes and gives us another solution.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Taco said:


> I have the same problem. We go to training. So I have an idea on what to do, but Taco still tries to pull and go to people to say hello. I can handle it because I can hold him and make him comeback to me with the leash. However, my girlfriend cant. He is too strong for her. I hope someone comes and gives us another solution.


I suggest you get a prong (or pinch) collar for you or your girlfriend to use when walking Taco. Do ask a trainer how to correctly size the collar since it is less effective if it is too loose or low on the neck.

If Taco pulls for any reason he gets a correct. It goes without saying that if he pulls, you must not let him get his way and greet anyone.

You can also work at home on greetings. He must sit quiet in order to be petted. He must sit quiet at the door in order to go out or come in. He must sit quiet to get a meal. You get the drift.

On the flip side you have to quit any wrestling games or any encouragement of excited greeting of you or your girlfriend.

Good luck


----------



## Molly from Australia (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank u to everyone who posted I need will power lol! And ur all right some training is defiantly needed its just the eyes that get me every time and she knows it!!! She's a very smart girl like I'm sure everyone else's goldens r!! Thank u all very so much ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

